# how do you breed serras?



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

how do u breed serras if they cant live in the same tank together without killing each other?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

with lots and lots of room


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. its almost impossible..
but I read here somwhere that someone got the gold spilos to breed...


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

w/ a huge tank


----------

